# A+ PS-1 "Black Ops" With Ultra Power Band



## bnag0 (Jun 22, 2011)

Hello everyone, I am just going to do a short review of this PS-1 i ordered a few weeks ago. I just got her in the mail today!

Packaging:

Came in a small box packaged up nicely, no sign of damage.









Finish:

I requested a special black finish or "black ops" as Perry likes to call it haha. It has a nice black glossy look and is smooth around all the edges. There are a few little spots that might not be perfect but wood is wood i think it looks great.


















First Use:

The last time i used a slingshot must have been 10 years ago i think it was a daisy or something, it had a wrist brace. The PS-1 is small but thats what i wanted. It fits good in my hand. I ordered a 100ct bag of lead and an extra ultra power band to keep me going for a little while. I practiced holding the handle in my living room at first pulling the band back and releasing slowly just to get a good feel for where i should place my fingers. Then out onto the deck for the first shot. All i could think of was hiting the fork or my hand with the lead and hoping my neighbors wouldnt hear me scream. The first shot was succesful even though i wasnt really aiming at anything lol. The band deffinitly has some power behined it. It will take me a while to get used to the grip and where my resting point is and how to hold the pouch and all that good stuff the pros do perfectly lol. For now its target practice time.

Thanks again Perry, Overall very happy with the product.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

solid vendor... rock solid even


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

it looks " tactical"!!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

What Perry call them - *Black Beauty *?


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

bnag0 said:


> Hello everyone, I am just going to do a short review of this PS-1 i ordered a few weeks ago. I just got her in the mail today!
> Thanks again Perry, Overall very happy with the product.


Thanks for the great review my friend!! I'm glad you liked it!! At the moment it's a ONE OF A KIND!!! I really enjoyed making it for you!!
All the best,
Perry


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

i like it







perfect colour for out hunting


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

You got yourself a real top catty there, friend. Only thing I can see wrong there is the bands -- it's crying out for some black TB.


----------

